# Size and location of fuel tank



## Dave_Surfs (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello all, 

I have a 1992 15'9" Gheenoe (I think it's an old classic based on size, shape, and the flat spot on the hull up by the bow, but am open to your opinion) 

Anyway, I have a 15hp Yam 2 stroke (tiller). I've had a 6 gal gas tank at my feet in front of the back seat. She runs 20-21mph w/ a full tank of gas, and will get up to 23 (According to my GPS) about the time the tank is close to empty. 

I was wondering do most of you use a 6 gal tank? something larger or smaller? and where do you put it? I was thinking about putting the tank aft of the back seat, raised up 4-6in to leave room for water drain and bilge pump. However, I wondered about too much weight in the back w/ me the engine and now potentially the gas too...? 


Any thoughts? How do you guys do it? 

Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

i was wondering the same thing only i had thought about putting it up front OR in front of the livewell any suggestions guys? help us out!!


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

I run a 3 gal tank, but dont usually go very far. As far as placement I would also like to put mine up front but it is not a critical issue for me.


----------

